# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Fituesit e Konkursit Letrar Albasoul 2010

## Fiori

Si ju premtuam në fillim të pranverës kur pjesmarrësit e konkursit filluan të dërgonin krijimit e tyre, sot do të shpallim fituesit e Konkursit Letrar Albasoul 2010.

Dua të falenderoj fillimisht supermoderatoren me pseudonim 'shigjeta', për ndihmën që ka dhënë jo vetëm në këtë konkurs por për ndihmën, kohën që ka shpenzuar si dhe materialet që ka sjellë (etj etj) në forumin e Letërsisë gjatë 8 - 9 viteve të kaluar.

Dua të falenderoj belami, Edmond Shallvarin, Alma Papamihalin si dhe të gjithë krijuesit e admiruesit e letërsisë shqiptare. Në vecanti admiruesit dhe pjestarët e rregull të forumit të letërsisë. _(s'po përmënd më shumë emra për arsye kohe por ju falenderoj sinqerisht të gjithëve )_

Faleminderit gjithashtu pjestarësve të konkursit të këtij viti. Në të njëjtën kohë ju uroj suksese në fushën e letërsisë. Në konkurse mund të ketë vetëm nga një fitues, por për mendimin tim krijuesit janë të gjithë fitues në jetë falë shpirtit të tyre krijues. 

Krijimet për konkursin e këtij viti filluan të dërgohen në adresë të forumit në datën 2 Maj, 2010. Morën pjesë 16 krijues me krijimet e tyre për ndarjen poezi dhe 8 krijues për ndarjen prozë. Më poshtë mund të njiheni me krijimet e pjesmarrësve:

Ndarja Poezi
Ndarja Prozë


*URIME: Fituesit e vëndit të parë për prozë dhe poezi do të marrin nga $100 si dhe nga nje certifikatë. Fituesit e konkursit janë:


Ndarja Poezi:

Nudo - Valentina Pantina (Nanushi) - Vëndi i Parë



Ndarja Prozë:

Puthja e Vdekjes - ( në pritje të informacionit nga shigjeta  ) - Vëndi i parë* 



-----------------------------------------------

*-Nudo-*

E bërë lëmsh, lidhur, detyruar- kufizuar,
nga zëri im i brendshëm shkallmuar e varur jam,
kundër vehtes luftoj për të luftuar!
Pasqyrë, pasqyra ime në mur,
jam e hollë, e lehtë apo e gjatë?
Jam e çmendur, apo e humbur në shtrëngatë?
Më trego përallën, ma trego mitin e asaj të sëmurës!
Shpirtzbehur në këtë guaskë prej terri,
udha ime për parajsë më solli deri tek ferri!
dhe nga ky ferr sytë më janë verbuar,
si qenësia ime gjithnjë e qortuar

Nga zëri që më kërkon mua, prapa hijes sime,-
vetëm për të parë më të keqen time.
Vdes për të parë ato eshtra të spikatura,
edhepse një pjesë e imja është gjithnjë në grindje,
me mua që nuk jam unë,
që e mendon më të keqen për mua;
që njeh fshehtësitë e mia, sheh të metat e mia;
që do donte zvarrisjen time në katër këmbë,
për të arritur në thelbet e mia të fundit;-
Klavikulat boshe dhe shpinën e dalë
Mezi dëgjojë atë zërin tjetër,
që flet për logjikën, kuptimin dhe zgjedhjen;-
Ti je e sëmurë ajo qan, nuk e sheh dot?..-
Unë vetëm shoh më të keqën time, më fal o ZOT!


-----------------------------------------------

*
Puthja e vdekjes*

Siandra u ul mbi barin e lagur në majë të kodrës. Qyteti dukej më bukur nga aty, ndërsa poshtë ndriçohej nga drita e hënës së plotë. Ky kishte qenë gjithmonë vendi i tyre. Ata u takuan këtu, poshtë, ndër secilin ndrim hënëje, çdo errësireje, çdo mundësie. Së bashku ata rrinin ulur, përshpëritur për ëndrrat e tyre dhe të gjitha gjërat që do bënin kur do plakeshin. Disa mendonin që është e frikshme që ata kishin zgjedhur mu këtë vend, aq afër varrezave, por ata e dinin se ishte vendi më i përsosur.
Sonte, ajo ishte ëm. Duke gëlltitur një lotë të humbur nga faqja e saj ajo bërtiti ndër lotë. Kjo është e padrejtë.
Një shtresë e mjegulltë bie në perden e syve të saj. Qëndronte e paralizuar pa e ditur se çfarë po bënte këtu, kë po priste, dhe ku do prekte shpirti i saj ende paprehur në këtë rrëmujë mendore. Koha ndalon, ndërsa ajo ndjen sesi diçka madhore filloj të rritej brenda saj. Diçka si devijim. Edhe sa kohë e humbur do kalonte nga ajo rrugë e drejtë dhe e ngushtë drejtë errësirës!. Devijimi nxiste një rreze shprese. Ndoshta në errësirë ajo mund të gjente një copë drite dhe këtu do përfundonte shëtitja e saj e përjetshme. Dhe ndoshta, në , do mund të pushonte njëherë e mirë zemrën dhe shpirtin e lodhur.
Por, a kishte Siandra këtë guxim?
A kishte guximin që të largohej nga gjurmët e dhëmbjeve të saja, ku ishte një jetë e pajetë?
A kishte guximin që të qëndronte në të panjohurën ku fundi ishte vetëm mundësi?
E dija që do ishe këtu.
Zëri ishte shumë i butë, një përshpëritje në erë. Të dridhurat vërshuan tërë trupin e saj ndërsa tundi kokën. Dhe unë e dija që ti nuk do ishe.
Por, unë jam.
Gjethet shushuriten pas saj me të filluar era. Ajo u kthye, duke shiqur në hijet, derisa lotët vërshuan sytë e saj. Ti nuk je këtu..Do dëshirojapor
Era largoj flokët e saj, përpara se ti vendoste përsëri në qafë,Ti më ke dashur, apo jo?
Ajo mbyti një rënkim dhe lëshojë fytyrën e saj në duart e njoma.  Nuk munda të ta them! Nuk e dija se si.. Fjalët e saja ishin të buta, një përgjigje që ajo nuk e kuptojë që do e ipte.
Ajo ndjeu që aty, një ledhatim përgjatë fytyrës së saj. Mjekrra e saj u ngrit, duke kërkuar prekjen e aq shumë dëshiruar.
Siandra, Siandra ime e dashur. Sa shumë që më ke munguar.
ët e saja u thanë dhe fryma u këput diku në fytë. Ajo mund ta ndjente atë. Aromën e freskët të lëkurës së tij; aluzionin djegës të kolonjës së tij.
Të ndjejë. Gishtat e saj lundronin në errësirë, , të ndjejë!
Jam këtu. Zëri i tij kësaj here ishte më i ë. Ajo mund të ndjente peshën e pëllëmbës së tij në fytyrën e saj, frymën e tij në veshin e saj. Nuk do të të lë kurr.
Ajo bërtiti, me zërin e saj të lëkundur, Por ti e bëre! Ti më ke lënë këtu vetëm!
Një korb thirri pas saj, krahët e të cilit lehtësisht rrihnin derisa binte poshtë. Ajo nuk kishte nevojë të dinte se ku u ulë, ajo mund të ndjente vështrimin edhe pas shpinës së saj.
Hapi sytë, Siandra. Hapi sytë dhe shiqo që unë nuk të kam lënë.
Frika e përfshiu të tërën. Ajo e dinte që ai kishte ikur; ajo kishte qëndruar aty derisa lopata e fundit plotë dhe kishte rënë mbi arkivolin e tij. Ajo kishte qëndruar në shi, me lotët e saj përzier me pikat e ftohta të lagështisë që binte nga retë. Por sonte ishte një natë magjike, çdogjë mund të ndodhte!. Qetësisht dhe ngadalë hapi sytë e saja.
Në fillim nuk pa asgjë, vetëm disa lëvizje mashtruese poshtë saj. Pastaj një dredhje tymi nga e majta kapi vëmendjen e saj. Dukej e ndritur në dritë të hënës, një e dredhë e butë që vinte nga toka.
Eja tek unë, Siandra
Me të rrahura të llahtarshme, Siandra ndoqi gjurmët e tymit, duke u kthyer ngadalë. Ajo e dinte nga të shkonte, ishte instinkti ajo që përcillte.
Pema ishte në të majtë të saj, përtej portave të varrezave. Ajo vështronte në të, duke kërkuar korbin që ajo e dinte se do ta gjente aty.
Krakëllitja e korbit fuqizohej ndërsa ajo afrohej, Po vijë, Dior.
Era filloj të furfullitej më fortë se herën e parë ndërsa ajo ndjeu pikën e parë të shiut në fytyrën e saj. Mori hapa të ngadalshëm, të pasigurtë por pa frikë. Ra në gjunjë mu përpara pemës dhe shtriu dorën e saj për të prekur gdhendjen aty. Siandra dhe Diori ishin ende aty, ende thellë skalitur, dhe zemra që rrethonte emrat e tyre ende lakuar në mënyrë të përkryer.
Më shiko, Siandra. Unë jam këtu, por ti duhesh të vish tek unë.
Duke ngritur kokën, ajo shikoi përreth. Atje. Tek hijet. Ai ishte aty. Siandra buzëqeshi dhe u ngrit ngadalë nga gjunjët. Hezitoj vetëm për një çast të vetmin, e më pas mori hapin drejtë figurës në errësirë. Dior?
Siandra, eja te unë. Ajo mund të shihte zgjatjen e krahëve të tij, duart e tija të hapura vetëm për të, Do doje të jesh me mua?
Ajo ndaloj. Gjaku i saj pulsonte pa kontroll, duke e tërhequr drejt tij. Ajo e donte zërin e tij. Gjithmonë e kishte dashur. Ishte qetësues, i ëmbël, ngjirur. Ripërtrirë, ajo lëvizi shpejtë tek hijet.
Krahët e tij rrethuan atë në hapin e saj drejtë tij. Siandra ndjeu atë, në mishë, në palc, ndërsa ai kishte varrosur fytyrën e tij në qafën e saj. Të kam pritur aq gjatë, Siandra..
Por diçka nuk ishte në rregullë. Ai shijonte diç ndryshe. Ishte i tëri i ftohtë, shumë ftohtë. Por prap, ajo u ngjit në të, edhepse shqisat e saja britnin që ajo të ikte. Më mungon aq shumë! Ajo qau fjalët e saja në gjoksin e tij, duke mbërthyer krahët e saja përreth tij. Mos më le më kurr, të lutëm, mos më le.
Siandra ndjeu dremitjen e tij, ndjeu buzët e tij, të akullta, por ende të plota dhe të buta përderisa puthte mbi buzët e saj. Më pranon, dashuri?
Po, oh Dior, Të dua aq shumë! Ndërsa dridhej u largua për pak sa për ta shikuar njëherë mirë.
tij përshkoi flokët e saj, duke e shtrënguar çmendurisht, ndërsa spushonte së rreshturi duke shikuar në sy përlotur. Sytë e tij ndrisnin, të kuqe dhe të verdhë në errësirë. Përjetsisht, dashuri! Ne kurr sdo ndahemi më.
Siandra mbylli sytë, duke përcjellur ritmin e afërsis dhe ndjesisë së brishtë që ndjente çdo atom i saj. Një çast. Një frymë. Hiç më shumë. Dhe ja ku qëndronte, prap, vetëm, përqafuar me erën e asaj nate që kishte marr çmendinë kudo përreth. Derisa lotët rridhnin faqeve të saj, dhe digjnin edhe dheun ku binin, ajo përshpëritit, Përjetsisht, dashuri!. Deri në amshim!.



----------------
Krijimi 'Njeriu dhe deti' ka konkretisht me shume vota se krijimi 'Puthja e Vdekjes' por votuesit ne vazhdim te cilet kane votuar per 'Njeriu dhe deti' jane regjstruar ne Dhjetor te ketij viti dhe si rrjedhoje skualifikohen nga numerimi i votes: alkuraj, arben99, banmoni, bashaanila, belinda1998, dalmatika, eribiberi, erlimon, gjiro, hortenca, kacurrelsi, lonloni, MELISA88, NTEPELENA,or shpulla,orkidea82,piko,razopushki, renci2001, ripa, shenjeza.

Per me shume mbi kete rregull mund te lexoni tek rregullat e konkursit.

----------

aderi (04-02-2014)

----------


## shigjeta

Edhe une uroj te gjithe anetaret qe moren pjese ne kete konkurs. Nje pershendetje e vecante per Fiorin si organizatore kryesore e Konkursit Letrar Albasoul, qe gjen gjithmone kohen dhe mundesite, duke krijuar nje tradite te bukur letrare per kete forum. 

Me kete rast, pershendes gjithashtu te gjithe ata/ato anetar qe kane lene gjurme ne forumin e letersise nder vite, te cilet kane ndare emocionet e krijimeve te tyre, duke na dhene kenaqesine per t'i lexuar. Lista per t'u permendur eshte e gjate dhe duke mos dashur te harroj asnjerin prej tyre i uroj suksese te gjitheve, kudo qe jane.

Duke iu kthyer fituesve te konkursit, ne proze fiton vendin e pare krijimi 
*"Puthja e Vdekjes" nga po e njejta autore - Valentina Pantina (Nanushi).* 
Urime!  :buzeqeshje: 

Gezuar festat!

----------


## mondishall

*Vertet ndodhi nje arritje e suksesshme e moderatoreve te ketij forumi mbareshqiptar, shigjetas dhe Fiorit, qe me perkushtim dhe me kulture organizuan konkursin letrar. E ndoqa hap pas hapi konkursin, me shume bile se i vjetshmi ku isha pjesemarres, duke dhene dhe voten time per cka me pelqeu me shume. Paskam goditur ne shenje e ndjehem vertet mire kete cast. I uroj krijueses se talentuar Valentina Pantina (Nanushi) cmimin fitues te merituar si ne poezi, ashtu dhe ne proze, c'ka deshmon per mua per nje firme me zerin e saj ne boten e bukur e te mundimshme te krijimtarise. Uroj dhe firmat e tjera pjesemarrese, disa prej te cilave me sikletosen gjate votimit per nga vlerat letrare e artistike qe mbartin. 
Nuk eshte vendi per analiza kritike, pasi dua te percjell vetem gezimin, ne kete dite feste Krishtlindjes dhe trokitje te Vitit te Ri 2011. 
Nga mot gezuar, miq forumista!
Perqafime, Mondi.*

----------


## DOR

Si e fitoi Puthja e Vdekjes vendin e pare kush do ma shpjegoje?

----------


## Nanushi

Te nderuar,

Shfrytezoje rastin qe perzemersisht te falenderoje "Fiorin" dhe "shigjeten" per iniciativen e mbare ne Konkursin Letrar 2010, dhe per punen e palodhshme ne Forumin Letrar.... 
Shfrytezoje rastin qe perzemersisht te falenderoje dhe te gjithe ata qe ma besuan dhe voten e tyre, dhe besuan ne penen time...JU FALEMNDERIT..
Shfrytezoje rastin qe perzemersisht te falenderoje dhe anetaret e tjere qe kan percjellur cdo krijim timin ne forum, dhe me kritikat dhe fjalet e bukura te tyre me kane dhene dhe kurajon te vazhdoje dhe sot edhe te gezoje kete dite, te shpallem fituese e Konkursit Letrar Albasoul 2010.
JU FALEMNDERIT MIQE.....JU FALEMNDERIT "Fiori" dhe "SHigjeta".....JU FALEMNDERIT "votues"....TE FALEMNDERIT "Forum Shqiptar"...... 

Gezuar dhe Festat......Per shume mot inshallah!..

Me shume nderime
Valentina Pantina (Nanushi)

----------


## Nanushi

Te nderuar,

Shfrytezoj rastin te falenderoje perzemerish Fiorin dhe shigjeten per kontributin e madhe qe kane dhene tek Forumi Letrar, dhe qe u kane dhene mundesine qe krijuesit te ndjehen prestigjioz me krijimet e tyre ne kete Forum JU FALEMNDERIT

Shfrytezoje rastin te falenderoje perzemersisht edhe votuesit e mirefillte, qe kane besuar ne krijimet e bukura te secilit prej nesh Kane besuar ne penen e secilit prej nesh.JU FALEMNDERIT

Shfrytezoje rastin, personalisht, te falenderoje te gjithe ata qe kane kontribuar qe sot une personalisht te gezoje kete dite te madhe

FALENDEROJE te gjithe miqte e mi te Forumit Letrar, qe kane percjellur vazhdimisht krijimet e mia, qe kane besuar ne penen dhe iden time, te gjithe ata qe me kane votuar dhe besuar voten e tyre krijimeve te mia

FALEMNDERIT MIQE..FALEMNDERIT FORUMIT SHQIPTARE.. . FALEMNDERIT VOTUES FALEMNDERIT DHUNTI.e nje falenderim me te vecant FALEMNDERIT ZOT.

Shfrytezoje rastin te pershendes te gjithe krijuesit e forumit, dhe tu thene: FALEMNDERIT PER PENEN E JUAJ TE ARTE

Gezuar Festat!...

Me shume nderime
Valentina Pantina (Nanushi)

----------


## Foleja_

*Nanushi* , urime  per fitoren dhe suksese te metejme  ne krijimtarine tende letrare.Vertete shkruan bukur, dhe ja vlene te lexohen  shkrimet e tua gjithemone. Urime

----------


## DOR

Si perdorues te thjesht ne nuk kemi te mundesine qe te hyrje apo akses te informacioni i moderatoreve per te pare kur u rregjistrua nje votues. Shkrimtarja e poesise NUDO shprehet ne nje koment se ajo ka akses ne informacion e votuesve te kompetitoreve te saj!

Pse nuk na thoni sa vota kishte fitoesja nga persona te sapo rregjistrua? dhe si pati ajo akses te informacionit te votuesve te poezise Ne Mund! 
ajo shprehet ketu!
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=122186

mua me duket se ka parregullsi

----------


## busavata

*Nanushi , urime 
me te vertet punimet e tua jan ne vendin e parë me plot meritë 
te deshiroj suksese te reja , ndonje liber me poezi apo roman...*

----------


## busavata

*Nanushi , urime 
punimet e tua Nudo edhe Puthja e Vdekjes me plot mrit  e kan zan vendin e pare... 
me kan pelqye edhe punimet e tjerve antar , ishin me te vertet shum te mira , por punimet e tua kishin diqka ma te veqantë....
de deshiroj suksese ne te ardhmen  me ndonje permbledhe poezi ose nje roman...*

----------


## GeoF

> Edhe une uroj te gjithe anetaret qe moren pjese ne kete konkurs. Nje pershendetje e vecante per Fiorin si organizatore kryesore e Konkursit Letrar Albasoul, qe gjen gjithmone kohen dhe mundesite, duke krijuar nje tradite te bukur letrare per kete forum. 
> 
> Me kete rast, pershendes gjithashtu te gjithe ata/ato anetar qe kane lene gjurme ne forumin e letersise nder vite, te cilet kane ndare emocionet e krijimeve te tyre, duke na dhene kenaqesine per t'i lexuar. Lista per t'u permendur eshte e gjate dhe duke mos dashur te harroj asnjerin prej tyre i uroj suksese te gjitheve, kudo qe jane.
> 
> Duke iu kthyer fituesve te konkursit, ne proze fiton vendin e pare krijimi 
> *"Puthja e Vdekjes" nga po e njejta autore - Valentina Pantina (Nanushi).* 
> Urime! 
> 
> Gezuar festat!



Urime autores dhe gjithe pjesemarresve ne kete konkurs !

G...

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*UROI FITUESEN DHE NË TË NJËJTEN KOHË SHPREHI NJË FALEMNDERIM STAFIT TË FSH QË PO ARRIN QË TË JAP KONTRIBUT NË ZHVILLIMIN E KULTURES DHE GJUHËS SONË!

Gjuha jonë është gjuhë perendie , dhe nuk ka kush që do ta shuaj!


Kili
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!
BAC, U KRYMB!*

----------


## Marya

urime fituesit
 por a mund te dime autoret e krijimeve te tjera :shkelje syri: 
flm

----------


## Nanushi

> Si perdorues te thjesht ne nuk kemi te mundesine qe te hyrje apo akses te informacioni i moderatoreve per te pare kur u rregjistrua nje votues. Shkrimtarja e poesise NUDO shprehet ne nje koment se ajo ka akses ne informacion e votuesve te kompetitoreve te saj!
> 
> Pse nuk na thoni sa vota kishte fitoesja nga persona te sapo rregjistrua? dhe si pati ajo akses te informacionit te votuesve te poezise Ne Mund! 
> ajo shprehet ketu!
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=122186
> 
> mua me duket se ka parregullsi


DOR,

Nuk kam asnje akses me shume sesa kushdo tjeter tek Forumi Shqiptar..Megjithate, menyra qe kam perdorur te shihja votuesit qe ishin regjistruar se fundmi, ishte e thjeshte, te klikoja direkt ne emer te tyre dhe te shihja tek profili i tyre se kur jan regjistruar... Shume menyre e thjeshte...

Ma do mendja qe nuk ka pas asnje parregullsi, meqe shume thjeshte eshte thene qe ne fillim qe votat e anetarve qe kan me pak se 3 muaj regjistrim tek Forumi Shqiotar nuk do llogariten...

Shpresoj se te ktheva pergjigjen e duhur...

Me nderime
Nanushi

----------

